# Trivia 3/28



## luckytrim (Mar 28, 2018)

trivia 3/28
DID YOU KNOW ...
Actor Paul Newman was disqualified from the Navy’s Pilot  Training program
because those beautiful blue eyes were color  Blind.


1. What does SEATO stand for ?
2. After a number of self-financed demos, Elvis Presley  recorded his first
single for Sun Records in 1954. What was the name of the  song?
  a. - All Shook Up
  b. - That's Alright
  c. - Hound Dog
  d. - Heartbreak Hotel
3.  Chris Haney and Scott Abbott came up with the idea for a  new board game
in Montreal in 1979. What was it?
4. What's the name of the volcano on the island of Sicily  ?
5. Name the three members of "Cream" ...
6. What's the more common name for your Axilla ?
(Hint; You have two of 'em...)
7. The Bay of Bengal is the world's largest bay ; which is  second largest ?
  a. - Bay of Biscay
  b. - Chesapeake Bay
  c. - Botany Bay
  d. - Hudson Bay
8. What acting legend came out of a long retirement to appear  in "Ragtime"?
  a. - Spencer Tracy
  b. - James Cagney
  c. - Fred Astaire
  d. - Don Ameche

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The automatic reflex that controls breathing is triggered by a  lack of
oxygen in the lungs.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. South East Asia Treaty Organization
2. - b ("Blue Moon of Kentucky was on the "B"  side)
3. Trivial Pursuit
4. Mt. Etna
5. Eric Clapton, Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker
6. Armpit
7. - d
8. - b

CRAP !!
Unlike what many may think, the automatic reflex that controls  breathing is
not triggered by a lack of oxygen, but rather by the need to  expel from the
bloodstream high concentrations of carbon  dioxide.
When carbon dioxide levels are high enough in the bloodstream,  the nervous
system sends a signal to take a breath. Like a river flowing  downhill, gas
can only travel in the direction of least resistance, to areas  of lower
partial pressure, so when the lungs are filled with fresh air,  CO2 leaves
the bloodstream, from high concentrations in the blood, to  lower
concentrations in the lungs. A person suffocates when there is  no longer an
outward pathway for CO2 to be expelled to an area of lower  CO2
concentration. That's when the nervous system will start to  continuously
attempt to send the breathe command to no avail, and gasping  for air begins.
In low-oxygen environments such as a depressurized aircraft,  people don't
start gasping for air, rather, they will instead simply pass  out if oxygen
levels are too low.


----------

